# Question about LT headers



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

As long as you go with LTs w/ cats the O2 simulators aren't needed, yes?

I was on SLPs site and they had a footnote about the simulators, even though I was looking at their cat'd system. I hope their cats are effective enough that simulators aren't required.

b.t.w. If I go with the SLP LTs, I'll probably go w/ Corsa's touring cat-back. Anybody else have this set-up? I would go w/ SLP's LM2s, but I figured the whole thing would be too loud. I just want a mellow rumble that sounds like *HP*...don't want drone and interior vibrations, or a 2-stroke dirt-bike sound.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> As long as you go with LTs w/ cats the O2 simulators aren't needed, yes?


under theory, no, but I am unable to verify your request at this time. Dont mean I cant, just that its 8am in the morning and I just woke up.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> under theory, no, but I am unable to verify your request at this time. Dont mean I cant, just that its 8am in the morning and I just woke up.


That's okay, it's going to be a month or so before I actually get the LTs and cat-back. After that, I'll get a shifter, then have the car tuned...then it'll be a looong time before I start thinking serious mods like cam, heads, etc...


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

NO, you will not need the 02 sims if you are running cats!


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> NO, you will not need the 02 sims if you are running cats!



Thanks. :cheers SLP just threw me off when they mentioned that sims might be needed, even though I was looking at their LTs w/ cats. Made me worry about the quality of their cats.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

as long as their are two bungs for the 02 sensors to plug into (before and after the cat) you dont need the sims. BUT if there is not one behind the cat, that may be why they say you need one but its cheaper to just have a bung welded in and utilize the O2 sensor.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> as long as their are two bungs for the 02 sensors to plug into (before and after the cat) you dont need the sims. BUT if there is not one behind the cat, that may be why they say you need one but its cheaper to just have a bung welded in and utilize the O2 sensor.


I can clearly see the bungs for the downstream O2s in this photo, but I can't see too clearly around the collector. It does mention extension harnesses.

http://www.slponline.com/view_product.asp?P=30168&BIG=30168-1

I'll probably give them a call before I do anything. I really like the looks of their product.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

from the way they write it up, they dont have the rear O2 bungs and suggest you get the simulators. That blows.....


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

I have the Stainless Works (SW) headers, high flow cats, and the 3" exhaust. Sounds great, noticeable power increase, and the SW does have all 4 O2 bungs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

good to know!


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

dvillar said:


> I have the Stainless Works (SW) headers, high flow cats, and the 3" exhaust. Sounds great, noticeable power increase, and the SW does have all 4 O2 bungs.


 :willy: 

I'm going to rest my brain and put off the LT mod until after I buy a cat-back system, instead of getting both at once like I thought.

I'm ordering Borla's new system [drool] instead of Corsa's. Just saw a pretty good photo of Borla's at LMPerformance!

If Borla's isn't too loud, then I'll torture my brain again on the LT mod.

b.t.w. Any dealers here that sell Borla, instead of going to LMPerformance? Like to keep my money with GTOforum's venders, if I can.

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

Tom Byrne does
GTODEALER does
GTODEALER2 does

numerous others too.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Tom Byrne does
> GTODEALER does
> GTODEALER2 does
> 
> numerous others too.



Thanks. I'll get on it. I'll tell 'em Big_Mike sent me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

much obliged!


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> :willy:
> 
> I'm going to rest my brain and put off the LT mod until after I buy a cat-back system, instead of getting both at once like I thought.
> 
> ...


I bought the Cat back system first... If I was to do it all over agin I would have done the headers first.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

headers do make a nice gain and produce an impressive sound!


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

http://www.pfyc.com sells borla also. I went with SS Works catback with S-Tube mufflers. Sounds great. I will be getting the headers in a couple of months to compliment the catback system.


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

GGTTOO said:


> http://www.pfyc.com sells borla also. I went with SS Works catback with S-Tube mufflers. Sounds great. I will be getting the headers in a couple of months to compliment the catback system.


Your cat back system will compliment the headers.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

Just a couple of comments on the cat back Borla system. I put this system on my 96 Impala SS and it was way too quiet, almost as quiet as the stock system. When the cats "fell off", the Borla system sounded just perfect, nice throaty idle and really barked at WOT. I also found out I did not need the rear O2 sim hardware, the guy who did my programming pulled out the rear O2 sensor detection code from the PCM. I also had tri-y headers installed.

Not that these two cars or Borla systems are much alike, just my experiences FWIW.

The guy that did my programming work was Bryan Herter, great guy, and as I have heard, he now has a GTO to "play with". He is at pcmforless.com


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

bergenfelter said:


> Just a couple of comments on the cat back Borla system. I put this system on my 96 Impala SS and it was way too quiet, almost as quiet as the stock system. When the cats "fell off", the Borla system sounded just perfect, nice throaty idle and really barked at WOT. I also found out I did not need the rear O2 sim hardware, the guy who did my programming pulled out the rear O2 sensor detection code from the PCM. I also had tri-y headers installed.
> 
> Not that these two cars or Borla systems are much alike, just my experiences FWIW.
> 
> The guy that did my programming work was Bryan Herter, great guy, and as I have heard, he now has a GTO to "play with". He is at pcmforless.com


That might be just what I'm lookin' for then; a quiet cat-back.

I'm old 

...and when I do get headers, it should sound just right for me.

arty:


----------

